# Creare hotspot dispositivi android

## lottoivma

Ho installato da 3 settimane Sabayon derivata da Gentoo, mi ci trovo bene, ho un problema,  ho la necessità di creare un hotspot, che sia visibile ai dispositivi android, perchè tali dispositivi non vedono le connessioni Ad-hoc ma solo quelle in master mode.

Allora sulle altre distribuzioni linux ha sempre funzionato questa guida:

http://www.ubaweb.it/miniguide/hotspot_con_ath9k.php, però su Sabayon non funziona, quando lancio lo script per far partire la connessione mi da:

 *Quote:*   

> sudo ./Android.sh
> 
> Password: 
> 
> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.2.5-P1 Gentoo-r0
> ...

 

il wifi funziona regolarmente.

Qualche idea per farlo funzionare?

Grazie LottoIvMA

[/quote][/url]

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che il forum è per gentoo e non per sabayon (quindi appena ago se ne accorge chiuderà il thread) l'unica è usare hostapd come da gentoo wiki per creare un "router wifi".

La configurazione valida (quella del wiki è datata per l'assetto attuale ma non so che versione di hostapd ed udev hai su sabayon) la ho appena postata (la regola è cercare prima ed eventualmente accodarsi alle discussioni già in atto).

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Premesso che il forum è per gentoo e non per sabayon (quindi appena ago se ne accorge chiuderà il thread)

 

Per questa volta spostiamo in generali  :Smile: 

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## lottoivma

Scusate per aver postato sul forum di Gentoo pensavo che andasse bene essendo una derivata.

Grazie comunque per la risposta.

LottoIvMA

----------

## djinnZ

Anche se è una derivata non posso sapere cosa è presente sul sistema.

Con hostapd 2.0 il file di configurazione cambia, per dirne una, e quello che trovi in giro, riferito alle versioni 1.x, non è valido.

----------

